# 189 Visa, 60 points = instant invitation at the soonest round



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just checked SkillSelect online report, it seems they have exhausted all the EOIs with 60 points in their system, the invitation round on 21 Jan only has 1070 invitations against the planned level of 1400. DIAC might need to lower the pass point to 55 if they want to fulfill their planned level for 2012-2013 GSM intake.

I would advise all GSM migrants with at least 60pts to claim only 60 pts in EOI (or 65pts if you want absolute certainty) since this will be enough to guarantee an invitation. This will save you from time and effort to get additional support docs for points above 60 (especially if you claim points for work experience which may be troublesome to get). It will also save the CO time from assessing extra (but unnecessary) points and thus speed up your visa assessment. Good luck!


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

Are you serious?? 

This is great news for us.We have decided on migrating to australia.This just happened last week.Writing our IELTS on march 23rd.and will be getting my husbands skills assessed by this week.He is a mechanical engineer.So I have no idea how long it would take,i guess four months??

So then apply for EOI.Currently we have only 60 points( IELTS poins included,assuming to get 7 bands) , so targeting on getting 8 band to make it 70 points(dont want to take a risk),so practicing real hard to get a band 8(FEELS SO DIFFICULT)

You made my day  This is a very big news for us... 

Thank you so much for the update

Is it possible for you to share the link for the SkillSelect online report???

Thanks once again





Thanks a lot


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

its a great news! please share the link..


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

report can be found here: SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 and 21 January 2013 Results

best,


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

kitty12 said:


> Just checked SkillSelect online report, it seems they have exhausted all the EOIs with 60 points in their system, the invitation round on 21 Jan only has 1070 invitations against the planned level of 1400. DIAC might need to lower the pass point to 55 if they want to fulfill their planned level for 2012-2013 GSM intake.
> 
> I would advise all GSM migrants with at least 60pts to claim only 60 pts in EOI (or 65pts if you want absolute certainty) since this will be enough to guarantee an invitation. This will save you from time and effort to get additional support docs for points above 60 (especially if you claim points for work experience which may be troublesome to get). It will also save the CO time from assessing extra (but unnecessary) points and thus speed up your visa assessment. Good luck!
> 
> ...


----------

